# Converting freezer jam recipes to canning recipes



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

I was fortunate enough to have an abundance of strawberries this year and so I thought I would try some "different" recipes to use as christmas gifts.

The recipe I have is a balsamic vinegar and strawberry freezer jam, but I would rather keep the jars on the shelf than take up freezer space.

Can I use the process time for standard strawberry jam for this recipe as well?


----------



## cmtigger (Aug 19, 2011)

I have just used a standard strawberry jam recipe and added a few tablespoons of balsamic vinegar. It came out yummy. That way you wouldn't have to worry about the pectin or sugar being off for canning.


----------

